# wechsel im mdr



## kayhoenig (24 Jan. 2013)

ab heute moderiert anja koebel hier ab vier und katrin huss wechselt zum sachsenspiegel :thumbup:


----------



## gaertner23 (24 Jan. 2013)

:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## fredclever (3 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die Info aber es ist umgekehrt


----------

